# Sliding Door between Amtrak Bedrooms



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 24, 2017)

In prior posts, I've been informed that the sliding door between the Superliner (and/or) Viewliner bedrooms often rattle and to carry something with me to wedge the doors tight to stop the rattle.

Has anyone any suggestions? A towel? A bungie cord?

What have you used?


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

I have simply used a tag from the bathroom before.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 24, 2017)

I've used a wash cloth.


----------



## OBS (Jun 24, 2017)

Get a carryout box from lounge car and fold to desired thickness and wedge in between...


----------



## Triley (Jun 24, 2017)

OBS said:


> Get a carryout box from lounge car and fold to desired thickness and wedge in between...


Carryouts really are the miracle cure onboard. lol I've gotten weird looks from crew standing on the seats with a carryout to wedge in between the lights and the overheard bin on 67/66. On that train with no one in the car and nothing going on, the littlest of things will drive you crazy!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 25, 2017)

I hear unaccompanied minors are useful in these situations.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 25, 2017)

I carry some cardboard, small roll duct tape, etc in a small bag to handle what ever I might find.


----------



## Towel (Jun 25, 2017)

Use a towel

or some useless Amtrak employee


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 25, 2017)

Thirdrail7 said:


> I hear unaccompanied minors are useful in these situations.


Sometimes accompanied minors work well also.


----------

